# Tomato Soup



## stevek64 (Jun 8, 2010)

I have IBS with constipation. I just want to mention that one of the things that helps me is is condensed Campbell's Tomato soup. One of the problems I've noticed over the years is that I do not retain water in my bowel. If I try to drink lots of water to relieve constipation, it doesn't work, I just quickly urinate it out. My GI says drinking lots of water won't help. I understand that fiber is necessary to hold water and carry water into the bowel. I have Crohn's and can't take fiber.I don't know how it works, and I've tried other soups, but the tomato soup is the only one that helps me with the constipation. When I am on the edge of a bowel movement, mixing three tsp of soup straight from the can (I store the soup in a plastic container, which I refrigerate) into 8oz of water in the morning sometimes gets me going right away. My GI says it must be some kind of nervous reaction, since there is not enough time for the water to be absorbed. I don't really care, it just is one more tool in my fight against constipation.


----------

